
Rejects:Lets figure out why - op2ed
Hello fellow rejects, let&#x27;s try and figure out why we were rejected. Layout your information here, and maybe if we have enough we can recognize some kind of pattern.
======
op2ed
Pros- 2 founders- 6 years together, literally saved each other's lives. Field
experts. 5k monthly profit. Could easily monopolize a billion dollar market.

Cons- Might be hard to go IPO, or be bought. B corp Unusual field(Ed tech
seems harder for most to grasp) Not doing something original, just removing
human labor from the process

~~~
pedalpete
I'm confused a bit by this. You're both suggesting what your pros and cons
are. I thought the best way would be to do an intro of your business and see
if we could find a thread there as to why we weren't selected.

Out of curiosity, was your demo video ever viewed? I can see from Youtube
stats that nobody in the US ever viewed it, and one person in France viewed it
for 3 seconds. I'd suggest I never even got a fair shake, and this was after a
YC Alum helped with my application and felt I had a good chance.

